# My IG Custom Characters



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

One day I got really bored and realized that there are no IG special characters that fit my army or my theme so I created some on my own. I'm posting this up mostly because I am not sure how to calculate points value or if certain traits/stats is fair/legal.

Colonel Minamoto: The highest rank Brigade field commander. Minamoto is a front-liner and is always trying to lead his men personally in the field. Though he dose not have the same inspiring presence as officers such as Major Takeda, he however is a tactical genius and is a better army commander. He was promoted after the Battle on Taron V in with almost half of the Brigade's senior officers and over 60% of the Brigade were killed fighting the Orks

Pts:
WS: 4
BS: 4
S: 3
T: 3
W: 3
I: 4
A: 3
Ld: 9
Sv: 4+

Wargear: Bolt Pistol, Power Sword (master-crafted), carapace, Macharian Cross, Red Sash (trademarked item), frag and krak grenades.

Special Rules:
Iron Discipline: Any unit taking a morale or pinning test using Colonel Minamoto’s leadership will not test for the –1 modifiers for being under half strength and may regroup even if below half strength
Master Strategist: Any army with Colonel Minamoto may choose the mission type used, if any, and may either pick which table corner or request the dice for the first turn be re-rolled

Major Takeda: The commander of Alpha Company and 2nd in command of the 1st Regiment of the Amatsu Brigade, Major Takeda is the youngest major in Brigade history and thus is a symbol of both the high quality of the Brigade leadership but also the desperation after almost half of the Brigade's senior officers, along with Takeda's father, and over 60% of the Brigade were killed fighting the Orks on Taron V. He has been train as a Kempetai officer, an Schola Progenium sanctioned program in his home system to provide officers with commissar training since the Amatsu System is rather isolated and is hard to send anyone into the system, and will act according to the Leader rule. 

Pts:
WS: 4
BS: 4
S: 3
T: 3
W: 2
I: 4
A: 3
Ld: 10
Sv: 4+

Wargear: Takeda Family sword (master-crafted, trademarked), hellpistol, carapace armor, Macharian Cross, and frag and krak grenades.

Special Rules:
Fearless: Any unit Major Takeda joins never has to take morale or pinning tests. 
2nd in Command: Takes over automatically if the army commander is killed. All units would normally on the army commander’s leadership will test on his.

Infiltrate: The Major has been trained in covert operations and may infiltrate as described in the Warhammer 40k rulebook

Iron Discipline: Any unit taking a morale or pinning test using Major Takeda’s leadership will not test for the –1 modifiers for being under half strength and may regroup even if below half strength

Lieutenant Hyori: The Lieutenant is one of the more mysterious members of the Brigade. Major Takeda’s father found her in the aftermath of a Chaos attack on the world of Higara and took her in as his own, and thus she has developed an emotional attachment to Major Takeda. Hyori suffered greatly in the attack and has scares on large portions of her body but in return she has developed a high pain tolerance. She is also an expert shot and skilled with a knife in close combat.

Pts: 
WS: 4
BS: 4
S: 3D+1
T: 4
W: 1
I: 4
A: 1
Ld: 8
Sv: 5+

Wargear: Sniper rifle, camo-cloak, frag and krak grenades

Special Rules:

Old Wounds: roll a 3D+1 to determine strength at the beginning of each game
Emotional Attachment: May only join a unit of it contains Major Takeda; if not present she will act as an independent character
High Pain Tolerance: 1+ to Toughness (already added in)
Expert Sniper: May re-roll missed shots, only hits on a roll of 1
Infiltrate: The lieutenant has been trained in covert operations and may infiltrate

Lieutenant Hamura: Compared to the officers above him and even among the majority of the soldiers serving in the Brigade Hamura is a strange person. Before he joined the Guard Hamura was a vicious criminal. One day during a drunken brawl he killed three security officers in hand-to-hand combat. His choice jail and most likely service in a penal battalion and death or join the Guard to help fill in the gaps in the Brigade ranks after Taron V. On the planet Oron X his squad was attacked by a Chaos champion, which he killed with almost his bare-hands and was given a Honorifica Imperialis for his actions. Never mind that that it had been shot by his entire squad about ten or so time. He was then promoted to lieutenant and used his status to recruit many of his associates from his criminal days from jail, the penal battalions, and off the street into his platoon which soon expanded into a full company of pretty much ex-convicts.

Pts:
WS: 5
BS: 3
S: 4
T: 3
W: 2
I: 4
A: 3
Ld: 9
Sv: 4+

Wargear: bolt pistol, carapace, Honorifica Imperialis, power fist, frag and krak grenades

Fearsome Fighter: 1+ to WS and S (already added)
Dislikes guns: -1 to WS (already added)


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice, I always love to see people create their own characters, while still keeping them balanced and appealing to place against.

They all seem very characterful, and I hope you do them justic by making some nice models for them.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well the good Colonel is done, the Major and Hyori and still WIP (he is going to probably be a converted stormtrooper with a gs cap, dust scarf, and so on, Hyori is going to be a converted Cadian sniper for sure just need to find a good head to make the swap because I have a very clean picture of what she must look like) , and I still need to find a good model to represent Hamura, most likely some Catachan officer or something. I still need to figure out the damn points though I feel like if I don't make them like 100+ pts each then it's cheating but at the same time is seems overpriced for guard


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Work them out based on the "Base" entry you used, add up all their gear, and then try to find a good cost for their special abilities by playing games against friends and noting how much they help.
If they make very little noticable difference, price the abilities around 10-20 points.
If they have a noticable impact, then maybe 20-30 ... but that is getting rather expensive for guard.

Looking at what you've presented, I'd say an extra 10pts for Hamura and Hyori.
An extra 25pts for Takeda, due to his higher leadership and counting as fearless, remember, he's still and officer, so units within 12" will use his leadership of 10.
And an extra 30pts for Minamoto, as his ability effects the very game you play.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thx i'll set up the points value and post it up later


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Colonel Minamoto's point cost will be 179 pts.
Major Takeda's point cost will be at 148 pts
Lieutenant Hyori's point cost will be at 94 pts
Lieutenant Hamura's point cost will be at 104 pts.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

And that's including all their gear, plus an estimate for each stat increase? Still looks abit expensive, but play a few friendly games with them and judge how they do before you modify it any further.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well Hyori's cost might be lowered to 67pts depends on how "balanced" her stats are once I start fielding her


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

I reduced the point cost for both Hamura and Takeda.
Takeda: 133
Hamura: 83


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

That seems abit more like it for Guard. If I wasn't such a lazy git, I'd use the guidelines I wrote up a years back for making Fantasy Special Characters as a base for making some 40k guidelines. They're still stickied over on Druchii.net ... even after almost 3 years.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd reduce Minamoto's point cost. THe Lord Solar Macharius, (rules posted at GW online) is only 173 points, and he has a 3+ invul save


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm point taken I'll try to figure something out


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

great real intrestin i like the japenese theme


----------

